# Paul Daley arrested for bar fight assault, out of Bellator's Spike TV debut.



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Source: http://www.mmamania.com/2012/12/25/3803280/paul-daley-arrested-assault-bar-fight-bellator-spike-tv-debut-mma



> Paul Daley (and probably Bjorn Rebney) isn't having much of a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Today (Dec. 25, 2012), the Bellator Welterweight has been arrested on an assault charge in connection with a recent bar fight, according to a report from Josh Gross of ESPN. If found guilty of the charge, "Semtex" could face up to two years in prison.
> 
> ...


Potentially Two Years?

But given the person involved, I am not at all surprised. After missing weight several times, after-the-bell cheap shots, and just being a pain in the ass this guy won't get many more shots at the big-time surely.


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

God Damned Daley, WTF???
This retard is already paid to fight but that's not enough, he has to fight in bars for free?
Bars are for losers anyway, **** Daley!!!
Now Bellator loses one of their main attraction cuz Daley can't think straight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Man, that guy us such a dick.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

maybe he was provoked?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Can't say that I'm surprised. This guy is trouble for everyone, especially his employer.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

They are saying the decision on his Visa is expected in late April because of this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That sucks...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

From his official Facebook:



> It's seems as though a mass press release has gone out to the MMA media, stating I was involved in a bar brawl, arrested, and cannot obtain a P-1 visa to compete in the USA.
> 
> ...I am currently awaiting a decision on my visa, which is not expected until late April. Which means i am unable to compete in the season 8 Bellator tournament, as it starts in January.
> 
> ...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Wow!

Some major MMA news sites were reporting this, so god knows where the false statement of a bar brawl came from. Whoever started it, they got everyone believing it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Are there other possible reasons why he can't get a visa?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Are there other possible reasons why he can't get a visa?


I have never gotten one so I'm not familiar, but I wonder how long it takes to get one in the first place. It could be that his expired. (If they do expire) :dunno:


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LucasHumas (Dec 26, 2012)

You can get your ex boyfriend back even when it seems that the situation is hopeless. Remember it does not necessarily follow that when your ex-boyfriend breaks up with you, the relationship ends permanently. There is hope to rekindle the relationship anew, especially when you learn how to get your boyfriend back. Here are some of the proven methods.

Do Not Stop the Breakup

When your boyfriend is asking for a breakup and you think you have exerted your efforts in saving the relationship, do yourself a favor. Do not stop him from breaking up with you. Look at the brighter side of the breakup. It can be temporary breakup. Your boyfriend may need the space to breathe. On your part, you may be giving too much that suffocates your boyfriend and unknowingly damages your own self. Both of you can benefit from the breakup.

Win Him Back with the Right Moves

After the breakup and after your own realization of your share in the breakup, start to win your boyfriend back. You can do this several ways but be very careful of your emotions. Make sure that you are able to handle your emotions to prevent doing things that can only push your boyfriend further away from you. Here are some examples of emotional actions:

Begging on your knees for your boyfriend to reconsider his decision of breaking up;
Flooding him with calls and messages of how much you miss him and how much you want him back into your life;
Saying nasty things about him with the hope of getting his attention;
Making your boyfriend feel that you desperately need him back into your life.

Instead of allowing your emotions to rule your life after the breakup, use these emotions to your advantage. Consider these:

Determine the real reasons for the breakup;
Shift your focus from your boyfriend to your own self and banish the feeling of dependency on him for your needs whether emotional or other aspects;
Bring back the "magic" and the "power of love" into the relationship;
Avoid pressuring your boyfriend to come back to you.

These are just some of the things you can do on how to get your boyfriend back. You can also be methodical in your efforts of winning him back. The internet has the resources you need to do this that brings all the hope in saving your relationship and make him want you so bad he'd make the move to reconcile with you.




generic inks


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Brawl or not, he's still a dick.


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I have never gotten one so I'm not familiar, but I wonder how long it takes to get one in the first place. It could be that his expired. (If they do expire) :dunno:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Plenty of Bellator fights have been in jeopardy because of visa issues, even title fights.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I have never gotten one so I'm not familiar, but I wonder how long it takes to get one in the first place. It could be that his expired. (If they do expire) :dunno:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


They do expire. You can get a visa for a one time or for a few months but it is not for life. The only issue I find is if you're a professional athelete, and you know your visa is about to expire, I don't understand why you wouldn't submit the application months in advance before it does in fact expire.


----------



## loldanalol (Dec 20, 2012)

*ohh my*

Too bad Jeremy Stephens and Daley are in a different weight class.
Be a good matchup. 2 bar fighters.
Also too bad he's not in the ufc.
Dana would not have pulled the plug on the fight.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

loldanalol said:


> Too bad Jeremy Stephens and Daley are in a different weight class.
> Be a good matchup. 2 bar fighters.
> Also too bad he's not in the ufc.
> Dana would not have pulled the plug on the fight.


Im pretty sure dana wouldn't put up with Pauls crap, just a hunch..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

locnott said:


> Im pretty sure dana wouldn't put up with Pauls crap, just a hunch..


It wouldn't surprise me at all if I saw Daley walk into the octagon again. Dana always has these bs rivalries I guess you could say.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It wouldn't surprise me at all if I saw Daley walk into the octagon again. Dana always has these bs rivalries I guess you could say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


If he sold enough ppv's, dana would give him a second chance, but I dont think paul will ever have very much interest.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gets better for Mr Daley. Now Bellator, and Bjorn Rebney are stopping him competing for Cage Warriors. From his official Facebook:



> Has received a legal document from Bellator this morning, signed by Bellator CEO, Bjorn Rebney and Legal representatives of the promotion.
> 
> Despite, Bellator being aware of a legal matter preventing me from obtaining a P-1 visa to compete in the USA, and therefore making it unable for me to fulfill certain terms of my contract, Its seems as though they are attempting to stop me from earning a living while awaiting a decision that is out of my control, and is not expected until Late April 2013.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

Daley is so dumb.


----------

